# Suns acquire PG Eric Bledsoe in 3-way



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:yesyesyes:




> The Los Angeles Clippers, Phoenix Suns and Milwaukee Bucks have reached agreement on a three-team trade that will send J.J. Redick and Jared Dudley to L.A., league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The Suns will receive Clippers point guard Eric Bledsoe and forward Caron Butler while the Bucks – who facilitated the deal with a sign-and-trade of Redick – get two second-round draft picks, sources said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--c...m-trade--suns-get-eric-bledsoe-220528890.html


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This was new thread worthy haha.


McD's hands all over this too.

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 12m



> As Celtics assistant GM, McDonough tried to get Bledsoe as part of KG talks at deadline. "He got this deal done," one exec in trade says.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't get why some people are saying this is a bad trade for Phoenix and that the Clippers got the best of it. You guys got the best player in the trade as well as an expiring contract. No idea what will happen with Goran now, though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, Dragic became a franchise PG overnight. People were making PG lists didn't even rank him in their top 15. He's a good player and should be in that but not someone that keeps you from acquiring a young guy who could be better.

Now, not saying Bledsoe is PG of our future because anything can happen and I think we'll see em play together. But also, I look at as acquiring a young piece or asset going forward right now.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Goran is secretly already 27 years old, which is just past the threshold of the "We can have you grow with us while we rebuild with a young core like we should have already done" age. I'm guessing Goran gets serious run for 1-2 months then gets dealt for a younger asset and/or pick(s) while the Suns try to up his value.

Granted, who knows what actually happens, but the Suns got a 23 year old hyper-athletic point guard who, in theory, knows how to play basketball at a reasonably high level, a 20 year old reasonably-athletic center with good upside, and an 18 year old raw SG. Kind of seems like a precursor to the Suns trying to dump Gortat/Scola/Dragic/Beasley(maybe)/Shannon Brown for whatever value they can get and start to rebuild in earnest around whatever types of players McDonough likes.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought I read that the Suns had Archie in mind to play point? I forgot about him with this news today.

I'm not mad though. Archie is 6'5 so he can get burn at the 2 no problem.. I'm still excited to see him play.

Marshall can kick rocks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> By Paul Coro azcentral sports Tue Jul 2, 2013 4:37 PM
> 
> Everyone who was anxious to know whom the Suns would be pursuing on the 2014 free agency market got an early answer when the team agreed to a trade Tuesday that brings dynamic point guard Eric Bledsoe to Phoenix.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...butler-trade-jared-dudley.html?nclick_check=1


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

chilltown said:


> I thought I read that the Suns had Archie in mind to play point? I forgot about him with this news today.
> 
> I'm not mad though. Archie is 6'5 so he can get burn at the 2 no problem.. I'm still excited to see him play.
> 
> Marshall can kick rocks.


I also heard they viewed Archie as a potential top 10 pick with seasoning. Maybe PG was just a thought for them? Could still happen I guess eventually.


Marshall can die in a fire. Or hopefully ship him out in something a young "puff piece" in another deal or for nothing.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Coro tweeted that we are talking to bucks about sending them butler for ish smith, someone else and a pick. So there is that lol more picks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No picks. Just Slava Kravtsov , Ish and cap space. 


Hm. What's the rush to clear space now? Can ship Butler out later. He have something else lined up or see something in Slava?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> What's the rush to clear space now?


Save $arver money so he can cut Beasley


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> No picks. Just Slava Kravtsov , Ish and cap space.
> 
> 
> Hm. What's the rush to clear space now? Can ship Butler out later. He have something else lined up or see something in Slava?


Maybe trying to free space to take on contracts in the event of a Gortat trade?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> Maybe trying to free space to take on contracts in the event of a Gortat trade?


I honestly think Gortat would be an excellent fit on the Thunder. They could use a 3rd scoring option. He could be that guy for them. 

Now that the Suns can take back salary, what about Perkins' contract and two young guys who still have some upside (like maybe Perry Jones and Daniel Orton) straight up for Gortat. It saves the Thunder money and gives the Suns more assets and even better tanking position for this year.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> I honestly think Gortat would be an excellent fit on the Thunder. They could use a 3rd scoring option. He could be that guy for them.
> 
> Now that the Suns can take back salary, what about Perkins' contract and two young guys who still have some upside (like maybe Perry Jones and Daniel Orton) straight up for Gortat. It saves the Thunder money and gives the Suns more assets and even better tanking position for this year.


Gortat to Thunder has been talked about nonstop all summer. And I don't think that is nearly enough for the Suns to do it. 

Perkins and his contract suck. They would need to pay a team to take him on. PJIII hasn't shown anything and Orton never plays for a reason. The Suns would probably need PJIII, Lamb, and probably the DAL pick.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> Gortat to Thunder has been talked about nonstop all summer. And I don't think that is nearly enough for the Suns to do it.
> 
> Perkins and his contract suck. They would need to pay a team to take him on. PJIII hasn't shown anything and Orton never plays for a reason. The Suns would probably need PJIII, Lamb, and probably the DAL pick.


No way that's possible. Gortat doesn't have nearly that much value. You're basically saying he has 85% of the value of James Harden if you do that trade. No chance.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The only way you can get the Thunder to do anything is to make sure that they come out of it under the luxury tax threshold. Their entire offseason has been dominated by the specter of that tax number. 

Gortat would be more valuable to a team that runs P&R. He was great with Nash and anyone who has a really good P&R point guard should be willing to give up something. The Heat would probably love it if they could figure out some way to get him too. He would be a great addition to that team if there was some viable way of getting it done.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> No way that's possible. Gortat doesn't have nearly that much value. You're basically saying he has 85% of the value of James Harden if you do that trade. No chance.


Not sure it's fair to look at it like that. PJIII was a draft pick in the Harden trade. Now he is essentially a longshot investment. He slipped from a pretty much guaranteed top 5-10 pick to the end of the 1st round for a reason. 

In addition to that, Perkins is a bug negative value. Teams usually have to pay to drop bad players/contracts but somehow we are supposed to accept him as an asset?

Losing Perkins costs them say PJIII and Lamb/Pick = Gortat. I know it won't happen but not sure how crazy it is. Pick is either DAL which is protected through top 20 and probably won't be realized for at least a couple years or the OKC pick which is basically an overpaid 2nd rounder. Lamb hasn't really proven a lot though he does look like a good scoring 6th man in the making.


This is all assuming that we want to work with the Thunder. I don't think Thunder want to pay to keep Gortat which is what they will have to do.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

@BrightSideSun 3m



> Ryan McDonough on Butler Trade: “We would like to thank Caron for his professionalism and wish him the best with the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> 
> BrightSideoftheSun ‏@BrightSideSun 2m
> ...


----------

